# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Putin: Withdrawal of Russian forces from Syria starting TOMORROW

## goldenequity

Yep... 

*Putin orders to begin withdrawal of Russian forces from Syria starting TOMORROW*
http://tass.ru/en/politics/862267




> MOSCOW, March 14. /TASS/. Russian President Vladimir Putin has issued an order to begin withdrawal of Russian forces from Syria starting from March 15.
> 
> "I think that the tasks set to the defense ministry are generally fulfilled. That is why I order to begin withdrawal of most of our military group from Syria starting from tomorrow," Putin said on Monday at a meeting with Defense Minister Sergey Shoigu and Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov.





> The Russian air group in Syria comprises more than 50 warplanes and helicopters, including Su-34 and Su-24M bombers, Su-25 attack aircraft, Su-30SM fighters and Mi-8 and Mi-24 helicopters. Air strikes have been delivered at military hardware, communications centers, transport vehicles, munitions depots and other terrorist infrastructure facilities. *The military operation has been conducted at the request of Syrian President Bashar Assad.*


A class act beginning to end (on shoestring budget). C-ya.



Then again...
there *WAS* that Kissinger visit to Moscow *a little over a month ago*...
It's a club. We're not in it... but concessions were made.. 2 B sure.

----------


## UWDude

> A class act beginning to end (on shoestring budget).


It's only setting up for the next act, I assure you.

Withdrawing from Syria is not that big of a deal, there were hardly any forces in there in the first place.  I doubt the air campaign is ending. And the Russian forces are staying in Latakia and Tartus.

I am shocked, but not really, because it is Putin, and because as I wrote in my WW III thread, the timing to start the campaign was a major propaganda coup.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Russian goals in Syria were 1) secure the territory of Syria (not accomplished yet)
2) Stabilize the country (better, but entire country not stable yet)
3) conduct elections in the entire country for a replacement for Assad (not happened).  

http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/14/world/...ia-withdrawal/




> Putin also had a conversation about Syria with U.S. President Barack on Monday.
> 
> "They discussed President Putin's announcement today of a *partial withdrawal* of Russian forces from Syria and *next steps required to fully implement the cessation of hostilities with the goal of advancing the political negotiations on resolution of the conflict*. President Obama welcomed the much-needed reduction in violence since the beginning of the cessation, but stressed that continuing offensive actions by Syrian regime forces risk undermining both the Cessation of Hostilities and the UN-led political process," according to a statement from the White House.


He may pull some troops out but it certainly won't be a full withdrawl.

----------


## UWDude

4) Expose Turkey, the Gulf States, and NATO as the tacit supporters of ISIS.  (accomplished), 
5) Lay the refugee "crisis" at the feet of the EU.  (accomplished).

Now NATO has to actually fight ISIS.  Russia showed how it could turn the tide, now the world will wonder why NATO can't.  If ground is lost after Russia leaves, then the world will think either NATO is complicit, or weak, either way, they will ask Russia to intervene again.  Especially if the refugees continue to pour into Europe.

Notice, this came a day after Merkel's party got pounded in local elections in Germany.

I am very interested to see what happens next.

----------


## goldenequity

*Russian warplanes start leaving Syria on Putin's orders*
Published time: 15 Mar, 2016 08:22




> “The first group of Russian planes has left the Khmeimim base and flew towards their respective bases in Russia.
> The formation is led by a Tu-154 and includes Su-34 multipurpose bombers,” the ministry said in a statement.
> 
> Hours later the group landed at a military airfield in Voronezh,
> where it was welcomed by chief of the Russian Air Forces, Colonel General Viktor Bondarev.
> 
> On Monday evening, Russian President Vladimir Putin announced Moscow’s decision 
> to *withdraw the main part* of Russian forces from its Syrian airbase in Latakia.
> This brings to an end the anti-terror operation launched on September 30, 2015.

----------


## vita3

Russia also has to keep Assad somewhat in check with reality.

----------


## goldenequity

> Russia also has to keep Assad somewhat in check with reality.


I would say... this should do it imo.
It was so abrupt...
it caught everyone 'off guard' (no matter WHAT they say now) including Assad... 
the S400's of course are staying, some 70 uvav's to monitor peace....

----------


## Jan2017

*Syria conflict: First Russian planes leave after Putin surprise move*




> But Russia will continue air strikes, and keep several hundred personnel and air defence systems, officials said.
> 
> Peace talks aimed at resolving the conflict are entering a second day.
> 
> UN Special Envoy Staffan de Mistura, who is mediating in the talks, welcomed the Russian decision.
> "The announcement by President Putin on the very day of the beginning of this round of Intra-Syrian Talks in Geneva is a significant development, 
> which we hope will have a positive impact on the progress of the negotiations," he said.


http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-35809087

----------


## UWDude

> Russia also has to keep Assad somewhat in check with reality.


Yup.

I woke up this morning, and instantly I had a different way of looking at the whole thing.

1)  Russia is going for a Kurdistan.  By leaving, this make Syria and Iran realize without Russia, they can not win in Syria.  They obviously would strongly object to their land being carved out for a Kurdish state.  I think Russia is gambling a new Kurdistan would:
 A: be hostile to Turkey
 B: Be friendly to Iran and Syria
 C: really stick a finger in Turkey's eye

2)  As everybody asks, "what will Russia do next?", they forget that one person already knows that answer, so his question is, "What will America do next?"  Since the fall of the Soviet Union, America has been predictable.  If someone is predictable, you can prepare for your counter move.  The judo master is on the move again.

----------


## jmdrake

> Russian goals in Syria were 1) secure the territory of Syria (not accomplished yet)
> 2) Stabilize the country (better, but entire country not stable yet)
> 3) conduct elections in the entire country for a replacement for Assad (not happened).  
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/14/world/...ia-withdrawal/
> 
> 
> 
> He may pull some troops out but it certainly won't be a full withdrawl.


Correction.  *Obama's* goal is for elections to replace Assad.  I don't think Putin gives a crap who's running Syria as long as it isn't ISIS or the U.S. backed ISIS jr. rebels.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Their goal was to have a smooth transition after they had stabilized the country- elect somebody to replace Assad who they said had screwed everything up.  They said kicking him out would cause even more chaos. 

Russian in charge of their forces in Syria: http://www.cbsnews.com/news/60-minut...bill-whitaker/




> Bill Whitaker: What is the primary goal of Russia in this intervention?
> 
> Vladimir Komoyedov, translator: *The main task is to restore statehood in this region, Syrian statehood.*
> 
> Admiral Vladimir Komoyedov is the chairman of the Russian Parliament's Defense Committee. He was involved in the planning of the Syrian mission.
> 
> Bill Whitaker: The United States is focused primarily on defeating ISIS. And Russia seems to have other priorities, supporting the Assad regime and helping the Assad regime fight its enemies. And that seems to take priority over fighting ISIS.
> 
> Vladimir Komoyedov:* If you cut off the head, you get chaos.* There's chaos in Libya, chaos essentially in Iraq. Half the country is under ISIL. And the head was chopped off there, you see. So, if you want to so stubbornly remove the leaders of Syria, it's an enormous mistake.
> ...

----------


## alucard13mm

Russia goes in.. blows $#@! up, withdraws in half a year? USA goes in.. sticks its dick into a hornet nest and stays in for 15 years lol.

----------


## RJB

> Russia goes in.. blows $#@! up, withdraws in half a year? USA goes in.. *sticks its $#@! into a hornet nest and stays in for 15 years lol.*


I would only change that they not just got in the hornet's nest but created the hornet's nest in the first place.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Correction.  *Obama's* goal is for elections to replace Assad.  I don't think Putin gives a crap who's running Syria as long as it isn't ISIS or the U.S. backed ISIS jr. rebels.


Noting that Russia stopped before the Syrian forces got into ISIS controlled areas.

----------


## jmdrake

> Noting that Russia stopped before the Syrian forces got into ISIS controlled areas.


Not true.

http://www.express.co.uk/news/world/...a-isis-control

----------


## Zippyjuan

Urgh. Not all image comes through.  Pink areas are ISIS controlled.  Black dots are where Russia has bombed. Grey is Assad controlled. Yellow is "opposition" controlled.  Map as of February 22nd.  Link: http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2...ikes.html?_r=0

----------


## jmdrake

> Their goal was to have a smooth transition after they had stabilized the country- elect somebody to replace Assad who they said had screwed everything up.  They said kicking him out would cause even more chaos. 
> 
> Russian in charge of their forces in Syria: http://www.cbsnews.com/news/60-minut...bill-whitaker/


You "evidence" does not prove your position in the least.  But that doesn't stop you from shilling does it?  A Russian general, not Putin, saying that at some point in the future there needed to be elections is *not* the same as saying that the Russians goal going in was to have elections.  Further more the actual evidence, contrary to your statements, is that the Russians have indeed pushed back ISIS.  Sorry to bust your bubble.  (Actually not sorry).

----------


## jmdrake

Not sure what that map is supposed to prove.  It doesn't prove your lie that Russia pulled out before Syrian forces entered any ISIS controlled territories.  






>

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Not sure what that map is supposed to prove.  It doesn't prove your lie that Russia pulled out before Syrian forces entered any ISIS controlled territories.


Replaced with better map.

----------


## jmdrake

> Urgh. Not all image comes through.  Pink areas are ISIS controlled.  Black dots are where Russia has bombed. Grey is Assad controlled. Yellow is "opposition" controlled.  Map as of February 22nd.  Link: http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2...ikes.html?_r=0


So your own "improved" map shows Russia bombing ISIS controlled areas.  But you and your fellow shills said Russia never bombed ISIS.  So which is it?

----------


## Zippyjuan

I didn't say "never bombed ISIS".  I said they stopped before Syrian forces took over the ISIS controlled parts of the country.  That is true.

----------


## jmdrake

> I didn't say "never bombed ISIS".


Not this time.  But it's been a theme in the past.




> I said they stopped before Syrian forces took over the ISIS controlled parts of the country.  That is true.


Now you're just flat out changing  your story.  This is what you said:

*Noting that Russia stopped before the Syrian forces got into ISIS controlled areas.*

I have already posted proof that Syrian forces have entered into ISIS controlled areas.  And now you want to move the goalpost to "took over the ISIS controlled areas of the country?"  Come on Zippy.  I expect better even from you.  Maybe especially from you.

----------


## twomp

> I didn't say "never bombed ISIS".  I said they stopped before Syrian forces took over the ISIS controlled parts of the country.  That is true.


They have done more damage in 6 months to ISIS than the United States has in the last year. The United States didn't even bother targeting those tankers full of oil that ISIS was using as a source of income. Zippy is stuck in 1983 where the Russians are still the boogey monster...

----------


## vita3

Russia is still bombing near Palmyra which is ISIS controlled. 

http://aranews.net/2016/03/syrian-ar...-near-palmyra/

----------


## goldenequity

> Russia is still bombing near Palmyra which is ISIS controlled. 
> http://aranews.net/2016/03/syrian-ar...-near-palmyra/


The withdrawal is intended to SLOW a confrontation by the US/West/Hegemons with Russia...
the cataclysmic cliff edge was looming closer and closer... greater minds asked larger questions.
(I look for the lil sultan to be soon deposed ONE way or another.. if you know what I mean.)
Russia is showing 'good faith' to wizer minds... *not* 'weakness'/don't kid yourself... 

This *will* SLOW things down, particularly over N. Syria and N. Iraq... 
The hegemons CLEARLY want to puppetize it (like Erbil/KRG... N. Iraq's Kurd/puppet 'autonomy')
but
Russia BY NO MEANS has abandoned Syria (or Syrian Kurds) to the West.
They are both at loggerheads over it.
►Does this give anyone a clue?
Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 21 min
*#US state department says it wouldn't recognize a Kurdish semi autonomous zone in north #Syria*
*also*:
The US has clandestinely built and now enabled no less than 2 airbases now in NE Syria... Uninvited, of course.

This move is meant to SLOW (not stop) the ISIS killshot.. allow Assad to piecemeal together something resembling a unified sovereign Syria.
and buys more 'time' for 'super' powers crawl off to corners and weigh implications/impacts.
The 'urgency' of the April elections is simply Assad PRE-EMPTING the CIA NGO's/Soros ilk from 'organizing' and infiltrating...
a 'sleeping' Syria... Syrians are WIDE AWAKE and are NOT HAPPY with the hegmons and their deliberate destruction
of their society using paid proxies.
*They.
Are.
Pissed!!*
-------------------
Meanwhile... 




---------------
and
*by no means... has Russia 'abandoned' Iraq* or even Iraqi 'Kurds' to the hegemons... 

Russian weaponry, ammunition, even combat helicopters have been and are delivered to the Iraqi Army in it's war on ISIS...
*even providing weapons/ammo* to the (sleazy) KRG/Peshmerga/Barzani Kurds as recent as *YESTERDAY*...
Weapons and ammo to the Shiite militias of both Popular Mobilization Forces and Hezbollah and guard troops of both Iraq and Iran..
and
of course, there's still the Russian led 'Baghdad intelligence center' coordinating ground intel between all those forces in Iraq, Syria, Jordan etc.

----------


## goldenequity

a new wrinkle  see Presence *thread*
----------------

*KURDISH OFFICIAL SAYS ROJAVA FEDERAL SYSTEM IN N. SYRIA TO BE DECLARED ON MARCH 21*
ZEROHEDGE: *In Dramatic Move, Syrian Kurds Set To Declare Proto-State On Erdogan's Border*
(Erdogan’s worst nightmare is about to come true. Ha Ha Ha)

For the record... I've always maintained that Syria's Rojava Kurds are OWED BIG TIME...
*there would BE no Syria to 'unify'* w/o their relentless campaign against ISIS.
Bravo to the Kurd 'founding fathers' in their Moscow 'embassy'.

----------


## charrob

> Urgh. Not all image comes through.  Pink areas are ISIS controlled.  Black dots are where Russia has bombed. Grey is Assad controlled. Yellow is "opposition" controlled.  Map as of February 22nd.  Link: http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2...ikes.html?_r=0



In the yellow "opposition" areas, it's important to note that all these "rebel" forces are actually working with, and fighting under, al nusra (al Qaeda's Syrian affiliate) and other jihadist groups.  There are no "moderate" rebels.  Gareth Porter had a good article on this last month:  https://consortiumnews.com/2016/02/1...ian-deception/

----------


## UWDude

> Urgh. Not all image comes through.  Pink areas are ISIS controlled.  Black dots are where Russia has bombed. Grey is Assad controlled. Yellow is "opposition" controlled.  Map as of February 22nd.  Link: http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2...ikes.html?_r=0


"Opposition" areas in yellow also include areas controlled by includes al Nusra front and Ansar al-Sharia.  Your map sucks, in that totally, Western backed propaganda way that you always try to post here.



> Come on Zippy. I expect better even from you. Maybe especially from you.


Why?  The guy is a dishonest shill that doesn't know how to do anything but post MSM articles, has no original thoughts, and only parrots analysis given to him by his MSM.  Might as well skip his crap and just read the MSM, (which is exactly what I do).  I always know what garbage he'll post here, because I already read it in the western shill press.

The guy doesn't have an original thought in his brain.




> a new wrinkle  see Presence *thread*
> ----------------
> 
> *KURDISH OFFICIAL SAYS ROJAVA FEDERAL SYSTEM IN N. SYRIA TO BE DECLARED ON MARCH 21*
> ZEROHEDGE: *In Dramatic Move, Syrian Kurds Set To Declare Proto-State On Erdogan's Border*
> (Erdogan’s worst nightmare is about to come true. Ha Ha Ha)
> 
> For the record... I've always maintained that Syria's Rojava Kurds are OWED BIG TIME...
> *there would BE no Syria to 'unify'* w/o their relentless campaign against ISIS.
> Bravo to the Kurd 'founding fathers' in their Moscow 'embassy'.


So this explains what I was saying earlier, (see that zippy, real analysis, based on propaganda and knowledge, not NYTimes bull$#@!).  Russia is pulling out to force Assad to the bargaining table with the kurds.  The fact that the US opposes it means they understand now why Russia withdrew, and now it is up to them to tank the peace talks, and get the war hotter.  It also means they have to abandon the Kurds... ..their best anti-ISIS weapon.

Americans want ISIS contained.  they want the black fire to go where they guide it, and the Kurds have been helping with that.

Which of course, they will.  What Russia has up next for them is anybodies surprise, but they better be careful, Russia has taken them off guard twice now.

----------


## goldenequity

Some bullet points...
-------------------
*Putin: Award Ceremony & Speech*



►*Half Billion/5 months...*
The Russian president said that the Russian Defense Ministry had spent 33 billion rubles
(more than $464 million) on the military campaign in the Syrian Arab Republic.

►*Continuing Air Strikes..*
We will continue to support the Syrian legitimate government. 
It will be financial aid, arms supplies, military training… 
It will be intelligence support, aid in the planning of operations, 
as well as direct support — the use of the Russian Aerospace Forces.

►Putin commented on the [continued] operation carried out by the Syrian army aimed at the liberation of *Palmyra*.

►Russian Aerospace Forces have carried out over *9,000 sorties* during the anti-terror operation in Syria.

►*A few hours..*
"If needed, Russia can boost its air group in the region in literally a few hours to a size corresponding with the situation and use the whole arsenal of our opportunities. We would not like to do that.."

►*S400's*
"No one has the right to violate Syria's sovereign airspace. 
"An effective mechanism for preventing air incidents has been established with the American side
"All partners have been notified and are aware that our air defense systems will be deployed against any targets that we will consider to be a threat for Russian service personnel.
"I stress that these will be any targets." (RU listening Erdo?)

►*balance of power*
The [restored] balance of power in Syria would be maintained after the pullout of the Russian forces, Putin said. 
Damascus is equipped and has needed momentum to *DEFEND ITSELF*.
"Today, they are able not only to deter terrorists, but to conduct a successful offensive against them,"

►*Ceasefire Violations = Automatic 'Exclusion'*
"If we record ceasefire violations from any group, it will be automatically excluded from the list given by the United States with all that it entails."

►*Assad*
"We see his restraint, sincere desire of peace and willingness to compromise." 
The Russian leader added that Damascus would *not* fight against [compliant] armed Syrian opposition groups, as agreed under the US-Russia ceasefire plan

►*Servicemen*
Devotion to their fatherland
"Russia is proud of you. It is proud of its soldiers and officers who defend the interests of the country with high professionalism and courage,"
"hard work radically changed the situation, we did not allow the terrorist tumor to grow"

►*Weaponry*
[Gratitude] "to workers, engineers, designers. 
The modern Russian weapons have passed the test, and not on the firing range, but in the real world, in the fight. 
This is the most severe test. This experience will allow us to make the necessary adjustments to improve the efficiency and reliability of the technology, to create a new generation of weapons, improve the armed forces to increase their combat capabilities,"

----------


## goldenequity

*and now...* (because there's not ENOUGH factions fighting each other...) 

US/Turkey instigating/backing/arming Kurd v. Kurd fighting (called 'Grandsons of Salahadin')
(basically Kurd 'mercs' getting intel/orders out of (Western infested) Erbil)
*Kurd turns on Kurd as Turkey backs new faction in Syria*

*Nevertheless...*
The Barzani whores are being 'courted' by Russia as well... the KRG 'moneyflow' having been abruptly 'bankrupted' by the airstrikes against the ISIS oil trade...
The KRG politicos are cunning thieves & 'experts' at opportunism/both sides against middle funding/feeding a 'private' army called the Peshmerga/smugglers of Iraq/Syrian/ISIS oil/drugs & as well as an impoverished indigent population of Kurds who are constantly being 'fed' the hope of their 'own' *KURDISTAN*
(which will be NOTHING more than a hollowed out/sold out/puppetized SHELL of a 'Nation'. 
One big western scam to subjugate/fractionalize and control the resources of Iraq.)

*In a NUTSHELL:* (imo)
In Russia lies [a long lost/long dormant] *HOPE of regaining their SOVEREIGNTY* from the hegemons. 
All of them. Syria. Iraq. Kurds. Shiites.
*Whores and corrupted though they may be....*
Russia is offering them a 'chance' at repentance and restoration.

We will (all) see what they decide.

*IRAQ: Iraqi Kurds to visit Moscow in April to talk Russian arms supplies - RIA via @Reuters*

----------


## goldenequity

►*BREAKING: Reports multiple rockets were fired at the Krechba gas facility near Ain Salah in southern #Algeria*



►*Algeria: Russia to supply 40 Mi-28 attack helicopters to #Algeria*
Mi-28 over Lattakia  yesterday


*NOTE:* important factor: sand storm season is coming, Why fighter jets would be grounded during next weeks, why modern, all-weather choppers are being deployed more in current ground support tactics.

►*Russia transports more helicopters to #Syria: report* 
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...-syria-report/

►*southern suburbs of Lebanon received Thursday afternoon the bodies of 71 fighters* from the Lebanese Hezbollah militia have been killed in Syria


►*Brutal & desperate: #ISIS recruits child jihadists to compensate loss of fighters*
*VIDEO* https://www.rt.com/news/336029-isis-...ers-desperate/

►*Russian government confirms total losses in #Syria:* 5 KIA: 1 pilot, 2 infantrymen, 1 officer, 1 spetsnaz operative

►Syrian Army and Hezbollah are rolling in *Palmyra*. Tal Mattar liberated last night, which means the castle is next

►Syrian Army, #Hezbollah liberate important hilltop near the *Palmyra Castle*
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...almyra-castle/ | Al-Masdar News #Homs #Syria

►Turkish backed rebels take control of Al-Toqli from #IS in north #*Aleppo* countryside

►Turkish backed rebels regained control of Dudiyan in north #*Aleppo* countryside

►IS 'emir' Sultan bin Abdel Rahman was killed by #SAA near #Tadmor in east #Homs countryside

►Syrian Army defeats ISIL infiltration attempt in *east #Hama* 
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...mpt-east-hama/

►*Russia radioelectronic warfare complexes proved effective in Syria* 
http://tass.ru/en/defense/863332

►*Russia Air Force bombed today* #ISIS positions on the three hot fronts today
*Three hot fronts* in #Syria against #ISIS today:
*1. Qaryateyn
2. Palmyra
3. Deir-ezzour* (around the airport, advancing on main road south)




> MOSCOW, March 18. /TASS/. Russia’s Aerospace Forces continue delivering airstrikes at terrorist targets in Syria, and Russian *jets make 20-25 sorties daily to support the operation to free Palmyra*, Lieutenant General Sergey Rudskoy, chief of the main operations department of the Russian General Staff, said on Friday.
> http://tass.ru/en/defense/863458


►The #Kremlin denies participation of Russian soldiers in the #Tadmor offensive, says it is an #SAA operation #Syria

►*Massive convoy of Syrian Marines officially arrive in Palmyra* 
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...rrive-palmyra/

►*Lebanese commander of ISIS troops in Palmyra killed by Syrian Army*
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...d-syrian-army/

►*Russian airstrikes propel the Syrian Army, #Hezbollah to new Heights*
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...ights-palmyra/

----------


## goldenequity

*Corrupt.*

Iraqi parliament is INFESTED with/by western hegemons and corporations 
since the invasion and overthrow of Sadaam.
*No hope...*
all was overthrown and corrupted.
All politicos became whores and cutthroats and bootlickers.

*Then came Russia.*
Hope for Syria. Hope for Rojava Kurds. Hope for Shia. Hope for Iraq.
Hope to regain their own LONG LOST sovereignty..
Even the political 'whores' are confessing and rethinking their graft and crimes against their own people.

*This is a big deal.*
This is a protest against the corruption... a sit in
that DEMANDS resignations, investigations and 'new blood'
untainted and determined to 'rethink' Iraqi sovereignty
and subservience to the hegemons.

*Behind this...
is the Popular Mobilization Front.. the Shia militia.
*
*The clock is ticking.*
Will Baghdad (finally) come out of the closet?
Stop licking western boots, STAND UP? Embrace Russian assistance to STRENGTHEN their own Sovereignty?

It starts here... they're NOT leaving.




18 March 2016 18:28
*Iraqi Shia Muslims Protest Outside Baghdad Green Zone Wall*

-===================

*Post-war Iraq: 'Everybody is corrupt, from top to bottom. Including me'*

----------


## goldenequity

*Macer Gifford: British Volunteer YPG/Rojava*




*Syriac YPG fighter Toma Qasimo, martyred in clashes w ISIS around Shaddadi, laid to last rest.*

----------


## goldenequity

*The Trojan Elephant in N. Iraq* (aka the 'other' Kurds)

Kurds *HEGEMONS in Iraq now control 71,000 square kilometers*, up from 41,000 square kilometers
http://aa.com.tr/en/world/iraqi-kurd...itories/539758

*ERBIL, Iraq*

►The [claimed] surface of the Kurdistan region is 78,000 square kilometers,

►The Iraqi Kurdish Regional Government (IKRG) *has managed to expand its territories by a whopping 30,000 square kilometers* since a Daesh attack back in 2014. (one proxy stealing from another proxy)

►Before the Daesh offensive, the IKRG [Hegemons] , with its four provinces, Erbil, Sulaymaniyah, Halabja and Duhok, ONLY had a territory of 41,000 square kilometers.

►*IKRG has expanded its territories, including the oil rich region of Kirkuk* and its districts.

►IKRG President Masoud Barzani has made it clear that *peshmerga forces certainly would not get out* and that they accepted these regions as Kurdish land

►Barzani said that a referendum to choose between Baghdad and Erbil needs to be held in these regions and in Mosul, after it will be taken back from Daesh.

►According to many local sources, the Kurdish administration wants to put the border with Sunni Arabs at Mosul Barrage and with Shia Arabs at Tuzhurmattu district.

►As the veiled power struggle for Kirkuk continues between Erbil and Bagdad, Mosul has to be taken back from Daesh first. 

►The status of the disputed regions caused conflicts between Baghdad and Erbil following the U.S. invasion of Iraq in 2003.

►According to the 140th article of the Iraqi constitution, a referendum was to be held in 2007 in the disputed regions. The referendum was not held due to so-called unsuitable conditions.

►Kurds now seek to officially take the administration of the regions practically under their control following battles with Daesh or after the withdrawal of Iraqi soldiers

=============

*Putin will have a message next month* in Moscow for the 'clever' Barzani/KRG/Peshmerga 
when they will be eyeball to eyeball discussing Russian provision of arms & equipment 
for the coming 'final' battle with ISIS in Mosul.

Russia literally does not care what governance choices (federalized v. unified) Iraq makes... same as Syria.

*But you can be sure that the mssg will be:* 
"No autonomous/federalized region can serve 2 masters. 
Serve Iraq.
A "Sovereign" Kurdistan is 'bait'. It is a joke and a ruse... don't fall for it.
Turkey is NOT your Friend. The West is NOT your friend. They are your OWNERS.

We do not want to 'own' you. We want to help you regain a Sovereign/Unified Iraq.
After Daesh is destroyed?
►Make the RIGHT choice? Do the right thing?
Dwell in Peace and prosper TOGETHER with Baghdad, Popular Mobilization Shia & Rojava Kurd brothers.
►Make the wrong choice?
There will be civil war, bloodshed, impoverishment. You (and your masters) will never enjoy an 'intact' pipeline. Ever.
You have no port. You will be surrounded by enmity and strife on all sides.

----------


## goldenequity

*State Dept Rep: It's up to Syrians to decide on their future*..... except Assad and federative status 
(it's the Kirby comedy show)

----------


## AZJoe

> State Dept Rep: It's up to Syrians to decide on their future..... _except Assad and federative status_ 
> (it's the Kirby comedy show)


State Dept Rep Kirby: In other words "It is up to Syria to decide their future as long _as they only decide in the way Washington wants them to._"

If Washington believed it were "up to Syria to decide their future" there never would have been the calls to oust Assad, or the funding and creation of the "moderate" terrorists (FSA, Al Queda, Al Nusra, etc.)  from which ISIS spun off from. There never would have been US/NATO carpet bombing of the nation without the consent of Syria and in violation of national sovereignty, and which despite the pretextual reasons given did nothing but provide a buffer zone to protect ISIS/Daesh from the Syrian military. There never would have been calls for an externally imposed no fly zone in violation of national sovereignty - a plan which Syria was able to thwart with the aid of Russia. 

If they believed it as "up to Syria to decide their future" then Washington should be completely accepting of Assad. 

The people of Syria elected Assad in 2007 and again overwhelmingly in 2014. http://journal-neo.org/2015/12/20/ba...dent-of-syria/ 

Both western media polls and NATO data confirm that Assad is overwhelmingly popular with Syrian people. http://ahtribune.com/world/north-afr...ent-assad.html 

NATO data itself (not likely to give Assad any benefit) confirms Assad has a 70% approval rating with Syrians. http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f05_1371282733 
http://www.voltairenet.org/article178779.html
http://www.worldtribune.com/nato-dat...rts-and-minds/

83% of Syrians believe (correctly) that Washington is responsible for creating ISIS.  http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2015/...-for-isis.html

----------


## AngryCanadian

No major changes on the ground in Syria after Russian forces withdraw from Syria.
Russian base and S400s still stay in Syria.

----------


## UWDude

> No major changes on the ground in Syria after Russian forces withdraw from Syria.
> Russian base and S400s still stay in Syria.



It's like when Obama announced withdrawals from Iraq and Afghanistan.

----------

